# SSATV PLUS LIFT



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I installed a SSATV PLUS lift on my 07 Honda 420 today. This install was pretty easy and all the parts fit with no problems at all. This lift is made from stainless steel. I would recommend it as a optinon to a Highlifter.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good looking bike brother.

btw, I moved this thread to the Honda section.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal Bam Bam. Now we just got to get the snorkels done


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

looks great


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

cool


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

SSATV makes some good stuff. I had one of his lifts on my Brute.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the lift i have on my brute. I love it.


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Im a little concerned about the axles they are at there limit. Ive checked out other sites with other 420,s with a lift and nobody has said anything about axle problems but I dont think they had H.L springs also.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think you'll have any axle problems unless you neglect a torn boot or something. I ran a highlifter lift and springs on my foreman with 27x12 wide Laws on all 4 and rode it for what is was worth, I never broke a thing. I'm sure their are a few but you rarely hear of hondas with axle issues. My only problem was my brakes.


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I was at the dealer on wednesday and they had a fit saying I was gonna tear up everything. He was really rude about it. I dont romp on this thing I really baby it. I keep a close eye for maint. on it. I am open for suggestions or input from anybody that has had a issue.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

man ride that thing!!! You bought a honda becuase I'd say you believe in them - put it to the test... If you break something doing whatever - just know not to do that again!!! hahaha!!! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha you'll be fine Bam Bam. I doubt you could tear that Honda up if you tried.

You about ready to do them snorkels? We can do it this Saturday if you want to.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hondas are tough. give it **** and dont look back


----------

